# Doxa 600T Pro is gone



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

Dear Doxaholics,
I have a big problem: I loaned my Doxa 600T Professional (#797) to another member of this forum last year, and he won't give it back. I don't know what is going on. Here is the problem: as far as I know, he's a good guy. He told me a story several months ago, explaining why he has not sent me back my 600T, but since then, he has fallen out of communication with me. He has been active on watchuseek forums, so I know that he is around, but he has not responded to my watchuseek private messages, or calls to his personal cell phone. If I call his cell phone, he immediately hangs up, and then turns off his cell phone. 
I don't want to out him. I have documentation to my statements. I have his statements, when he said that he would borrow my watch, and then send it back to me. I don't want to embarass him, but not only has he not gotten back to me, but neither has Rick Marei at Doxa, nor Ernie Romers, who I have written emails to (I was hoping that they would contact him, and pressure him). Yes, the guy who has my 600T is a big name in the world of dive watches. He is a popular, well-liked person. I don't want to ruin his reputation. 
Here's the deal: if I hear from him off-line, and get my watch back within 10 days (April 25th, 2013) I will remain silent about his identity. If I don't get my watch back in the next 10 days, I am going to go public. To make sure that I am not shut down by anybody, anywhere, I am going to post that information on my personal watch blog: In Search of the Perfect Watch (I am posting a copy of this letter at the blog). If necessary, I will PM a whole bunch of owners of Swiss watches, to let them know the details. 
I really don't want to do this. If I need to involve the FBI, I will: he is in another state, and our paychecks come from the same entity (part of my job duties is to train local cops, and FBI agents), so I feel no aversion to calling the guys in Westwood, and asking for their help.
Honestly, after I get my watch back, I'm probably going to close my account at Watchuseek. 
Here is a good phone number for reaching me in Los Angeles, California, USA: 213.471.6001
Tom Miko


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Why not rat him out? Seems like he is a thief and using his 'reputation' to run rampant behind the scenes. 
Why would you send an expensive watch to somebody with out any recourse?


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Why not rat him out? Seems like he is a thief and using his 'reputation' to run rampant behind the scenes.
> Why would you send an expensive watch to somebody with out any recourse?


+1 out him

Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

This is terrible. 

I hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

This sucks! I really hope that there is a plausible explanation to why the person
hasn't gotten back to you and that he (I assume it's a guy) comes to his senses
and return the watch soon. I also hope that this incident won't cause you close
you account here on Watchuseek, that would be sad.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

sorry to hear this: not a good way to reciprocate a wis act of generosity and kindness. Hope you get it back, Thomas.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom, that is terrible. It is also theft. I hate to say it but it looks like reporting him is your only course of action. I've borrowed a couple of watches from Doxa and some of the forum members over the years but getting them back to them safe and sound has always been priority number one. I expect that is the same for everyone. Well maybe not everyone after reading about your plight.

I hope this has a happy ending.

Good luck

Pete


----------



## triumph73 (Oct 25, 2008)

how horrible- he will not be looked well upon, but honestly you need to out him for fear he does more of this- unacceptable- sorry this happend


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you...somehow I bet you aren't this person's first, or only victim. While I certainly hope your Doxa is returned, I'm also hoping someone has the courage to end this person's "career"....at least within the WUS community.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I may have this seen this watch offered for sale either on eBay, here on WUS, Timezone and/or Watchnet in the last couple of months. I do not know if it is the exact one that is yours but if you search, you may find a copy of the listing/posting. You have to do what is required to retrieve this watch. Recently, someone else was had parted a Doxa Sub as a trade to a Polish man in Belgium who did not send the other watch to him and after two months, the authorities caught up with him and the watch was returned. So, you need to expose this man and proceed to the appropriate stages. There is no other way. I hope this matter is resolved in your favor.


----------



## jslocki (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry to hear about this. I've been fortunate with my limited dealings with forum members but it's unfortunate that someone would do this. He has had your watch since last year? I hope he comes to his senses and sends you your watch right away.

Regards, Jay


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow! Tom, if I am not mistaken this is the Doxa 600t Pro I sold to you about a year ago. I know you were really enjoying it after some apprehension on the smaller size of the 600t case when you first got it. Really sad to hear about your misfortune, and I hope it works out and you get the Doxa back as those don't grow on trees anymore (I should know as I kept two of them for a long time before selling to you)!


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

He has had your watch on loan for over a year? If he is active on the forums you know that he is doing OK health wise. Even if he is not, I am sure he could have had someone send it back. Karma is waiting for people like that.

Good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Why not rat him out? Seems like he is a thief and using his 'reputation' to run rampant behind the scenes.
> *Why would you send an expensive watch to somebody with out any recourse?*


Now this isn't that out of the ordinary. I have loaned a watch on a rare occasion to someone here on the forums, but it has been when I have personally met them after following their posts for a LONG TIME here on WUS. It is true, this guy needs to be made public so that someone else doesn't get taken advantage of.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thomas, please let us know the outcome of this. I really do hope that you get back your 600T using whatever means necessary. :-!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Why would you send an expensive watch to somebody with out any recourse?


I loaned my 750T Searambler to someone here on the forums once, and had no problem. Much like Thomas' situation, he was prominent, and well respected, so I felt comfortable loaning it to him. He had run into a financial situation, and needed to sell his DOXA to help a family member. I told him to wear the Searambler for however long it took him to get back on his feet, and keep it until he could afford another DOXA. He had it for over a year, and returned it when another member here, who also knew of his misfortune, made him a great deal on another DOXA. My point is that there's a lot of good people in the watch collecting community, and especially here on the DOXA forum. People who aren't thieves, and aren't trying to mislead and take advantage of each other. Thomas just happened to cross paths with someone, who for now, isn't treating him right. Here's to hoping that all works out, and that Thomas gets #797 back in his watch box.:-!


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Lending a watch is one thing. When the person refuses to return it, turns off their cell phone, doesn't reply to pms that is theft.


Don




Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## msa6712 (Oct 1, 2006)

Oddly enough, #797 is one I used to own as well, according to my records...sold it in 2008. Hope you get your watch back.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Name the thief so we can avoid doing business with him.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Exactly - by not doing so could create a bad stigma for Doxa watch owners and ramifications. He needs to be exposed in order that none of us do business with him. We are going to be reluctant to want to list Doxa Sub watches for trade. We owe a duty to protect each other.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

mondrayuk said:


> Exactly - by not doing so could create a bad stigma for Doxa watch owners and ramifications. He needs to be exposed in order that none of us do business with him. We are going to be reluctant to want to list Doxa Sub watches for trade. We owe a duty to protect each other.


True, but let Thomas have his 10 days for the person in question to make the situation right. If that person doesn't return his watch by then...then Thomas should do everything possible to out the offender. There are 5 days remaining.


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, that is the watch. I want to stick to what I said in my post, and give him time to take care of this behind the scenes.
Tom



RALaustin said:


> Wow! Tom, if I am not mistaken this is the Doxa 600t Pro I sold to you about a year ago. I know you were really enjoying it after some apprehension on the smaller size of the 600t case when you first got it. Really sad to hear about your misfortune, and I hope it works out and you get the Doxa back as those don't grow on trees anymore (I should know as I kept two of them for a long time before selling to you)!


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow!
Brotherhood of the traveling dive watch!



msa6712 said:


> Oddly enough, #797 is one I used to own as well, according to my records...sold it in 2008. Hope you get your watch back.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thomas Miko said:


> I want to stick to what I said in my post, and give him time to take care of this behind the scenes.
> Tom


Well? What happened?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Well? What happened?


X2


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

*Time has run out. Either you have gotten the watch back or it's time to out him and take steps to get it back.

DON
*


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this Thomas. I hope you haven't responded today because your watch is on its way back to you. It's really very sad and puts a bad taste in everyone's mouth when a well respected WIS does something like this. I honestly don't know what would possess someone to repay your kindness so poorly.

Deacon


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

Deacon
Do I understand you correctly, that my watch is on its way back to me? I have not yet gone public with the person's name, and will stick to my pledge to stay quiet, if that is the case.
Tom


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't get it......your watch was lent to a "respected member" he fobs you off....you put a deadline on naming him.....now it's on it's way back...hopefully for you...and I truly mean that!!.....is the ransom price for your silence a bit high? shouldn't this guy publicly apologise to you and put his story up ........for better or worse so all can decide whether they would ever buy/sell/trade or participate in debate with..........respect to all members thoughts re this.....but it blows if he is not big enough a man to respond....we would all be better off to know the second party.......


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I think you guys misinterpreted what Deacon presented as a hypothetical.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Deacon means that he hopes that the reason Thomas has not revealed the third party's name is because his watch is on the way back. The deadline was yesterday, what's the hold up? You could potentially be saving a lot of people from future dealings with this dishonest person


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

If you do not reveal who did it - there are others that know who did it may decide to expose him! What Deacon211 was saying is that he hopes you have not revealed who did it because the watch is on its way to you - not that it is on its way to you! Doxa Sub owners and WUS Doxa Sub readers need to know so they do not deal with him. It will look bad on you if someone else reveals who it is.


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Thomas - I think it is time to "name and shame" this person. Your patience and goodwill have not been respected. You have behaved honorably but you now need to hold firm with your threat of action.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm sorry. I was not very clear in my statement.

Palace is correct. I meant by my statement that I hoped that Thomas wasn't releasing the name because the situation had been resolved honorably, or at least as honorably as was possible in this situation.

I am sorry to hear that this is not the case.

I disagree that Thomas's reluctance to trash a person's reputation without giving him every benefit of the doubt will ever been seen as discreditable.

But I do agree that Thomas has been more than fair from the sound of it and it may be time seek redress. 


I hope this gets taken care of as soon as possible for you Thomas.


Deacon


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Sad story.
After reading this,I am now 100% sure not to lend my watches even to my friends.

Respectable WIS holding another members watch is NOT respectable,he is just plain criminal!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I took an educated guess as to whom did not give back the watch and Thomas confirmed to me that my suspicions were right. If Thomas does not reveal, I may do instead. I will give it 24 hours for Thomas to reveal before I step in.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeez you guys are such teases!

OUT WITH IT. The guy is a thief. No explanation, not even returning the watch, will change that.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

***THE PERSON WHO HAS NOT RETURNED THE 600T PRO IS NOW REVEALED BY PUBLIC DEMAND ***

Here are the facts:
I sent an email to Thomas Miko to give an idea who I suspected did not return the 600T Pro and he confirmed that I was right - RUSTY SHAKLEFORD- who was a former Doxa WUS moderator as the name no longer appears on the list
It is interesting when one Googles this name to see what comes up 
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiehvRI81r4c8bWX-cLoNkw
So, I suspect that this is not his real name but an alias. The mind boggles - really! 
Readers can now draw their own conclusions. Perhaps Doxa would like to make a comment.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: **THE PERSON WHO HAS NOT RETURNED THE 600T PRO IS NOW REVEALED BY PUBLIC DEMAND ***

He has to have his real address to where he has sent his Doxa,together with his real name???


----------



## msa6712 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: **THE PERSON WHO HAS NOT RETURNED THE 600T PRO IS NOW REVEALED BY PUBLIC DEMAND ***

If it's the guy you say it is, he used to claim he was active duty military (see profile below)...if so, it should be easy to find his base of assignment (obviously, you have his address) and contact his base legal office for further action. This type of conduct is unacceptable among most military commanders. Just a thought!


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: **THE PERSON WHO HAS NOT RETURNED THE 600T PRO IS NOW REVEALED BY PUBLIC DEMAND ***



mondrayuk said:


> Here are the facts:
> I sent an email to Thomas Miko to give an idea who I suspected did not return the 600T Pro and he confirmed that I was right - RUSTY SHAKLEFORD- who was a former Doxa WUS moderator as the name no longer appears on the list
> It is interesting when one Googles this name to see what comes up
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiehvRI81r4c8bWX-cLoNkw
> ...


Looks like he was a Mod somewhere else too, but not anymore:
http://www.northwestfirearms.com/ge...ackleford-anyone-had-any-dealings-person.html


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: **THE PERSON WHO HAS NOT RETURNED THE 600T PRO IS NOW REVEALED BY PUBLIC DEMAND ***



Conky said:


> Looks like he was a Mod somewhere else too, but not anymore:
> http://www.northwestfirearms.com/ge...ackleford-anyone-had-any-dealings-person.html


Its a very common alias. No way to prove if that was him or not, especially with looking at the replies on that thread.


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: **THE PERSON WHO HAS NOT RETURNED THE 600T PRO IS NOW REVEALED BY PUBLIC DEMAND ***



Drop of a Hat said:


> Its a very common alias. No way to prove if that was him or not, especially with looking at the replies on that thread.


Ha, I though that was his real name. Shows my Internet ignorance I guess. Turns out the guy's real name is Caine McCoy.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Any news Tom on the return of your pride and joy?


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I'm late to the party....after reading all the threads concerning Tom's 600T.. I'm amazed, saddened, angered, and curious as to what drives people to be scumbags ? To receive no response of any kind, certainly speaks volumes. His character, good name, reputation, and word as a *MAN......WILL BE FOREVER DESTROYED.*

I too have exchanged numerous PM's with "Rusty"... seemed like a nice guy ? How long is someone willing to run a scheme, before finally ripping someone off ?

For "Rusty" to log on @ WUS....and not respond, makes him a thief...low life of the earth. I hope he is prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law, and thrown in jail for a long time. I hope he gets to bunk with a big lonely guy, someone who needs his socks & underwear washed daily too.

Tom, I wish you the best in this terrible situation.....hope DOXA steps up *SOON* and makes right on the problem. Don't loose faith in all men's word, most people are good at heart....most WIS's are good guys....most at the WUS community, are men & women of integrity and class.
Unfortunately dirtbags like *Caine McCoy*, remind us this is the Internet...always be careful.

Best of luck


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Folks,
Just wanted to let you know that the process of dealing with this has been paaaaaiiinfulllly slow. I don't want to divulge any details, because Rusty / Caine will then know what I know, or what I am doing.
Tom Miko
Claremont, California 


Bwana1 said:


> Well, I'm late to the party....after reading all the threads concerning Tom's 600T.. I'm amazed, saddened, angered, and curious as to what drives people to be scumbags ? To receive no response of any kind, certainly speaks volumes. His character, good name, reputation, and word as a *MAN......WILL BE FOREVER DESTROYED.*
> 
> I too have exchanged numerous PM's with "Rusty"... seemed like a nice guy ? How long is someone willing to run a scheme, before finally ripping someone off ?
> 
> ...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Still best of luck Tom! I understand and we should all understand why you're choosing to omit details


----------



## MasterBlaster300 (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't give away your watches to someone in the first place!!! Why? 
I know, you felt bad for the person, wanted to help and
Yeah, most people are good!

Its the 10 percent that ruin it. 
But you can't tell who that 10 percent is! Thats the problem. So people learn from this!

I learned my lesson years ago in collage when a good buddy of mine took my White Marshal Anniversary amp home, but then, never came back the next semester. I felt bad for him cuz he was going threw some ruff times. 
He didn't come back to school and his scumbag brother stopped by to get his stuff. Months later I still could not reach him! 

That amp would be worth so much today : ( 

Now, The only people I lend things to are friends I have had for years, that I know where they live, and they have lived there for years.
Not someone from the Internet who doesn't even live in the same state!

B.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Don't give away your watches to someone in the first place!!! Why?
> I know, you felt bad for the person, wanted to help and
> Yeah, most people are good!


B, Thomas sent his watch to Rusty because Rusty told him he'd repaint the bezel for him. He didn't send it Rusty because he felt sorry for him, or because Rusty fell on hard times.


----------



## MasterBlaster300 (Aug 22, 2011)

subkrawler said:


> B, Thomas sent his watch to Rusty because Rusty told him he'd repaint the bezel for him. He didn't send it Rusty because he felt sorry for him, or because Rusty fell on hard times.


Oh, then I was wrong. But his exact term was "loaned" in his original post, hence the confusion.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Oh, then I was wrong. But his exact term was "loaned" in his original post, hence the confusion.


No problem, I can see how it could be confusing if you weren't able to follow the two threads on the subject. Thomas loaned it to Rusty, so Rusty could repaint the bezel for him. He didn't loan it to him, so it could never be seen again.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Any progress?
Is the scumbag arrested?


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Folks,
1. There seems to have been some problems with emails, where I guess Rick Marei has been waiting for me to respond to his emails, while I'm wondering why Rick doesn't get back to me. I think we are back on track. I just emailed him some details that he asked for this morning (July 30, 2013). This is why I keep giving out my cell phone number.
2. So far, The U.S. Army absolutely insists that Rusty Shackleford / Caine McCoy / Aodhan Caine is not in the U.S. Army. I didn't want to reveal that until it seemed sure. I need to reach out to some people in the SF community to make sure that he isn't in fact named something different. I am not saying this to anger anybody, but while 99% of the people I knew in the 70s to the 90s in the SF community were the most honest, trustworthy patriots you could trust, the rest were scary sociopaths in the dictionary sense of the word, with no empathy for pain or loss caused to others. 
If "Rusty Shackleford" isn't even a real soldier, that angers me more than the theft of my watch.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Thomas Miko said:


> Hi Folks,
> 1. There seems to have been some problems with emails, where I guess Rick Marei has been waiting for me to respond to his emails, while I'm wondering why Rick doesn't get back to me. I think we are back on track. I just emailed him some details that he asked for this morning (July 30, 2013). This is why I keep giving out my cell phone number.
> 2. So far, The U.S. Army absolutely insists that Rusty Shackleford / Caine McCoy / Aodhan Caine is not in the U.S. Army. I didn't want to reveal that until it seemed sure. I need to reach out to some people in the SF community to make sure that he isn't in fact named something different. I am not saying this to anger anybody, but while 99% of the people I knew in the 70s to the 90s in the SF community were the most honest, trustworthy patriots you could trust, the rest were scary sociopaths in the dictionary sense of the word, with no empathy for pain or loss caused to others.
> If "Rusty Shackleford" isn't even a real soldier, that angers me more than the theft of my watch.


As you know, "Rusty Shackleford" is a fictional character from the animated series "King of the Hill"...he wasn't even a real character on the show, he was an alias for Dale Gribble. I can pretty much guarantee that Caine McCoy is a fake name as well...sounds as fake as "Max Power". This guy is a dirtbag who fooled a lot of people but is nothing but a lowlife thief and scammer. I hope he's still reading these threads and I hope kharma comes back to bite his ass...


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

FWIW, I sold a watch to Caine/Rusty a couple of years ago, and his PayPal account did say "Caine McCoy". I'm assuming when you open a PayPal account, since you have to do multiple verifications, it wouldn't let you use a fake name. But I could be wrong.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Thomas Miko said:


> I am not saying this to anger anybody, but while 99% of the people I knew in the 70s to the 90s in the SF community were the most honest, trustworthy patriots you could trust, the rest were scary sociopaths in the dictionary sense of the word, with no empathy for pain or loss caused to others.
> .


Lmao - sorry I found this funny - "scary sociopaths"

sorry to hear about your problems and hope you get your watch back!


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Why is Rusty's profile here still in good standing and NOT Banned??? This strike's me as kind of weird considering some people have been banned for issues less sever than this one.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

toxicavenger said:


> Why is Rusty's profile here still in good standing and NOT Banned??? This strike's me as kind of weird considering some people have been banned for issues less sever than this one.


People are usually banned because they're an active problem, and the ban makes the problems stop. Since Rusty has disappeared, he's no longer participating, so he's not an active problem. It's a good question, and one I hadn't thought about until now, but I guess once the attorneys sort everything out, and there's not a reasonable explanation, his account will just be deactivated. As long as his account is active, we can see if he logs on, and that info might be useful to those looking further into the situation.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

SO attorney's are active in helping with this situation?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

toxicavenger said:


> SO attorney's are active in helping with this situation?


Yup, DOXA's legal dept. is on it.


----------



## germ5150 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thomas Miko said:


> Hi Folks,
> 1. There seems to have been some problems with emails, where I guess Rick Marei has been waiting for me to respond to his emails, while I'm wondering why Rick doesn't get back to me. I think we are back on track. I just emailed him some details that he asked for this morning (July 30, 2013). This is why I keep giving out my cell phone number.
> 2. So far, The U.S. Army absolutely insists that Rusty Shackleford / Caine McCoy / Aodhan Caine is not in the U.S. Army. I didn't want to reveal that until it seemed sure. I need to reach out to some people in the SF community to make sure that he isn't in fact named something different. I am not saying this to anger anybody, but while 99% of the people I knew in the 70s to the 90s in the SF community were the most honest, trustworthy patriots you could trust, the rest were scary sociopaths in the dictionary sense of the word, with no empathy for pain or loss caused to others.
> If "Rusty Shackleford" isn't even a real soldier, that angers me more than the theft of my watch.


I would appear he was in the National Guard. You should check with the 48th Infantry Brigade.
VFW Post 5255 Service 1


----------



## TornID (Aug 9, 2013)

I have been reading through this thread off and on since yesterday. Just wild. I wish you all the best.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Good deal.


subkrawler said:


> Yup, DOXA's legal dept. is on it.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

TheRolexForumMember said:


> Absolutely brutal. Sorry to hear!


It's nine years ago.
Let's hope he got over it.

Oh, and stop spamming.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

TheRolexForumMember said:


> Absolutely brutal. Sorry to hear!


You do know you are going to get banned, right?


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

so did the OP get his watch back?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

valerian839 said:


> so did the OP get his watch back?


He is still active and seems to be posting about his 600t - so it might have had a happy ending..


----------

